# The Human Centipede Part 2 (Full Sequence)



## Larry (Sep 7, 2011)

A new teaser trailer for the sequel came out today.
[yt]81GDIr1Bk2g[/yt]


The trailer debuts the new doctor, Martin. This guy looks fucking repulsive, and actually "fits" perfect for the job.



			
				Wikipedia (CONTAINS SPOILERS) said:
			
		

> The film centers on an antagonist called Martin (Laurence Harvey), who becomes sexually obsessed with a DVD recording of the film within the film, _The Human Centipede (First Sequence)_. The original working title was the Trevor Jones story. In the DVD, a surgeon kidnaps three people and surgically connects them mouth-to-anus. Martin masturbates as he watches the film, with sandpaper wrapped around his penis. He subsequently creates his own twelve-person "human centipede" and gains sexual gratification from the pain, humiliation and suffering of his victims. He is shown to become sexually aroused whenever a member of his centipede is forced to defecate into the mouth of the victim behind them. Martin rapes the woman at the rear of the centipede with barbed wire wrapped around his penis.[SUP][2][/SUP] A teaser trailer also revealed that a baby will be in some-way involved with the plot. The penes of two of the victims will be attached to the top of the head of the lead segment.



This film will be released in American theaters (Sorry, UK.) on October 7.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2011)

Whats next? The human Millipede? 

Seriously.....WHY WOULD YOU MAKE A SEQUEL?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 7, 2011)

Larry said:


> "The penes of two of the victims will be attached to the top of the head of the lead segment."



Hahahahaha

This sounds hilarious


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 7, 2011)

WHY?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

Didn't we already have a thread before? Did you just make this thread so people would give their stale shock reactions again? >:I


----------



## Larry (Sep 7, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Didn't we already have a thread before? Did you just make this thread so people would give their stale shock reactions again? >:I



The first thread was about UK banning the film. 

Since a new trailer came out today revealing the new doctor and the movie comes out EXACTLY a month from today, a new thread would be appropriate.

But you're stale shock reactions are always appreciated. :V


----------



## Fay V (Sep 7, 2011)

Meh. trying too hard.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 8, 2011)

Its like someone turned an internet shock video into a movie. :I


----------



## BRN (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll be watching this any way I can. Needs more hilarity.
 
ED:  0:47 of the trailer - "100% Medically Inaccurate"... oh, ok :?


----------



## Larry (Sep 8, 2011)

SIX said:


> I'll be watching this any way I can.


 Don't get arrested. :V I hope this film isn't going to be in black and white. I mean, they could've used B&W for the trailer just to set the mood, but I'm not going to enjoy the gory scenes if there's no color. :/


----------



## Larry (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh, the trailer for Australia also came out. It features reactions of the scenes that made the movie banned in the UK. 
[yt]VRTFsLFzDrE[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 10, 2011)

Larry said:


> [noparse][yt]VRTFsLFzDrE[/yt][/noparse]



0:28 to 0:30 xD


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 10, 2011)

I am surprised Australia isn't banning it. Australia is good at banning things. :<


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 10, 2011)

Human Centipede wasn't that _bad_, I'm fine with it (considering I watched Cannibal Holocaust, Hostel, Hostel part 2, OldBoy, and Audition all in one night plus Funny Games too; I'm a hardcore horror lover so stuff like this  doesn't phase/scare/shock me a bit).


----------



## Slend (Sep 13, 2011)

attention retards:
the director's entire purpose for making the first film was to warm people up to his actual idea, which is what the second film contains


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> I am surprised Australia isn't banning it. Australia is good at banning things. :<



And yet they go around banning shit like fallout 3 and left 4 dead 2.

On topic: Im still confused, what kind of sick fuck would make this movie?


----------



## Slend (Sep 13, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> what kind of sick fuck would make this movie?



if you don't like it then go back to your my little pony threads


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

Slend said:


> if you don't like it then go back to your my little pony threads



1. I am quite insulted you called me a brony, I am quite the contrary

2. I am expressing my opinion and I am free to do so.


----------



## Slend (Sep 15, 2011)

"expressing opinion"
"says nothing outside of insulting the director"


----------



## Larry (Sep 24, 2011)

WTF?

Yeah, this is the new official poster for the movie.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 24, 2011)

I hope the acting is as terrible in this one as it was in the last one.


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 25, 2011)

> He is shown to become sexually aroused whenever a member of his  centipede is forced to defecate into the mouth of the victim behind  them.
> 
> rapes the woman at the rear of the centipede with barbed  wire wrapped around his penis.
> 
> A teaser trailer also revealed that a baby will be in some-way involved with the plot.



Hate is too soft a word.


----------



## Larry (Oct 2, 2011)

Another trailer for the movie was uploaded recently this week.
[video=youtube;UL2yfoGP3Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL2yfoGP3Yk[/video]


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 4, 2011)

slend said:
			
		

> "expressing opinion"
> "says nothing outside of insulting the director"


It's his opinion that the director is a sick fuck.

It's my opinion that this looks like a bad horror film designed for the shock value alone. Come at me bro.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 4, 2011)

Out of curiosity, I watched the first one. It made me laugh.


----------



## Perception (Oct 4, 2011)

Why would you want to watch this? I never saw the first one but i heard about it from friends... Is it an actual movie, or is it one of those 'prono's with a storyline'?


----------



## Larry (Oct 6, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> Why would you want to watch this? I never saw the first one but i heard about it from friends... Is it an actual movie, or is it one of those 'prono's with a storyline'?



It's not technically categorized as "porn", but yeah, there is very strong sexual content in the movie. 

And if you don't plan on seeing the movie, here is the mostly-explained plot for the movie *(SPOILER ALERT):


*


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The film was shot primarily in black-and-white, although at a critical moment at the end of the film it switches to color briefly.[SUP][1][/SUP] The film's antagonist, Laurence R. Harvey, has almost no dialogue.[SUP][3][/SUP] There is little dialogue in the film's second half, except for moans, screams, and whimpers.[SUP][4][/SUP]The film opens with the final credits of _The Human Centipede (First Sequence)_, including the closing credits. The camera pulls back, to reveal that this is playing on a portable DVD player, and a man in a toll booth in a parking garage is watching the film.
> Martin Lomax (Harvey) is an asthmatic, overweight, mentally ill, middle-aged, short British man. He lives in a small flat with his emotionally abusive mother (Vivien Bridson) while working as a security guard in an underground parking garage. His neighbors play punk music at high levels all night and day, and Martin often spies on the rich individuals who use the parking garage. Dr. Sebring (Bill Hutchens) suspects that Martin was sexually abused repeatedly by his father, now in prison (a suspicion confirmed when Martin has a flashback to this abuse, and the audience gets to hear the father raping his son).
> In a metanarrative device, Martin is obsessed with _The Human Centipede (First Sequence)_, watching it repeatedly at home and in his toll booth. At one point, he is depicted masturbating to the film with sandpaper wrapped around his penis. He keeps a centipede as a pet, and maintains a scrapbook on the film. When his mother destroys the scrapbook, Martin crushes her skull and then props her dead body up at the kitchen table.
> Martin wordlessly decides to recreate the fictional experiment he saw portrayed in _The Human Centipede (First Sequence)_. Medically untrained, he assembles a potpourri of kitchen gadgets, woodworking tools, and assorted household items, puts them in a suitcase, and secures a dingy, dirty, dark abandoned warehouse to recreate the film's medical experiment. But Martin intends to create not just a three-person centipede, but the "full sequence" of 12 connected people.
> ...



Oh, and for those in the UK don't have to try so hard to watch the movie anymore.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 6, 2011)

I read that and vomited a little.

Not at the content; at the idea that someone would consider that worthy of a movie.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 6, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I read that and vomited a little.
> 
> Not at the content; at the idea that someone would consider that worthy of a movie.



The "This" button broke on this post, but this.


----------



## Vega (Oct 6, 2011)

If someone says "Furries are sick!", I'll just mention "Human Centipede".... furries won't seem so bad now eh?


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2011)

It's finally been allowed classification in the UK, meaning it's no longer banned here - after nearly three minutes of cuts.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Oct 7, 2011)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> Human Centipede wasn't that _bad_, I'm fine with it (considering I watched Cannibal Holocaust, Hostel, Hostel part 2, OldBoy, and Audition all in one night plus Funny Games too; I'm a hardcore horror lover so stuff like this  doesn't phase/scare/shock me a bit).



I've seen those movies, Hostel 1 & 2 weren't so bad but kind of mild and enjoyable. CH is a horrifying classic despite all that animal killing stuff, Audition was terrific and so was oldboy.

Have you seen Men Behind The Sun? the most inhuman abomination i've ever seen, i saw that in 2003 on DVD and it depressed me and horrified me yet saddened me. It's based on the actual events during the last days of WWII in China where the Japanese torture Russians and Chinese people, the torture scenes were horrific and not only that but what made me wanna take a shower was seeing a live cat being thrown into a pit of flesh-eating rats and a real morgue scene where an actual dead kid's body was getting an autopsy. Seen that movie?


----------



## Larry (Oct 8, 2011)

HarryCanyon said:


> Have you seen Men Behind The Sun? the most inhuman abomination i've ever seen, i saw that in 2003 on DVD and it depressed me and horrified me yet saddened me. It's based on the actual events during the last days of WWII in China where the Japanese torture Russians and Chinese people, the torture scenes were horrific and not only that but what made me wanna take a shower was seeing a live cat being thrown into a pit of flesh-eating rats and a real morgue scene where an actual dead kid's body was getting an autopsy. Seen that movie?


I saw a Spanish dubbed version on YouTube last night. I didn't finish it, so I didn't get to see any of the scenes you mentioned.

lol


----------

